# Hiding depersonlization



## Lostgirl160 (Jul 21, 2017)

Does anyone keep there depersonlization a secret? Can you hide it well? Only 3 people in my life know and i dont like to tell people about it. Im returning to college in a month and im so nervous people will notice im weird and ask me or talk about me to others...


----------



## drewr007 (Sep 21, 2017)

It may not be as likely people will notice as you think. Imagine if you could have noticed someone with dp before you had it. I don't think I could have and even now I probably would not be able to notice them. I don't like to tell people either so I totally understand but I do feel the more people that you're okay with letting in the better you will feel but don't force yourself to tell people that you don't feel comfortable with.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

my DP meltdown was a very public thing (seven years ago). I quit going to school,stopped hanging out with 90% of my friends and didn't leave the house at all. I don't think it was possible for me to hide it.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I can hide it very well. No one can tell.


----------

